# rubber lip pleco



## cprroy73

I saw this fish at the lfs recently and was wondering what type of algae do they eat (brown, green spot, hair, etc..)

Are they aggressive toward discus? 

Are they destructive? Do they bother any plants?

I like the look these plecos and was wondering about them?

Any info. on them will be appreciated Thanks.


----------



## Oqsy

they're a somewhat popular pleco for the planted tank. they don't get nearly as large as *most* plecos... they stay closer to the size of a clown pleco or bristlenose pleco (several sites say about 6"). as for algae consumption... i've never bought a pleco as an "algae eater". they do consume algae from the glass and driftwood, but as much of their diet comes from scavenging (feed sinking wafers) and vegetable matter (blanched zucchini, etc) as well as cellulose from rasping on driftwood. my plecos rarely graze algae during the da or night. the rubbernose might be a better algae eater than clowns or bristlenoses (the plecos I keep), but my guess is it will be pretty similar. If you want an algae eating fish, get 10 otos, if you already have otos, get 10 more  if you're tired of otos, get a pair of SAEs. if that doesn't suit you either, do more water changes 

seriously though, I think everyone needs a pleco or two, just for the fun of if, and rubbernoses are really nifty plecos at that. plecos are funny fish, great scavengers, and as a bonus they'll graze on algae (they'll probably keep any driftwood SPOTLESS), but they are not an all-encompassing solution to algae in the tank. 

Oqsy

edit: p.s. they shouldn't be destructive to your tank or your discus. all around easy-going fish.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Oqsy said:


> s or bristlenoses (the plecos I keep), but my guess is it will be pretty similar. If you want an algae eating fish, get 10 otos, if you already have otos, get 10 more  if you're tired of otos, get a pair of SAEs.


What are SAE's?


----------



## Tino

Siamese Algae Eater - Crossocheilus Siamensis http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/sae.htm


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Tino said:


> Siamese Algae Eater - Crossocheilus Siamensis http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/sae.htm



Ahh, thought so after i posed the question, but wanted to make sure. I have three of those...or flying foxes im not sure.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer

This seems to be a reliable site for distinguishing the difference between a SAE and a Flying Fox. If anyone disagrees, please let me know.

http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/cyprinid.html


----------



## Oqsy

agreed... the only problem is that in an LFS, the fish are rarely colored up fully, and what looks like a fish without a stripe all the way through the tail can often darken up, or an extra stripe can become more apparent (first hand experience...) i bought what i thought were false SAEs, disappointed that I couldn't find the real ones. After about 3 days the fish started darkening up, and to my delight they were both true SAEs. the scales became more olive/metalic in color with the reticulated appearance, and the lateral stripe started to show to the tail on both fish.


----------



## cprroy73

Thanks Oqsy, You answered all my Q's. I really don't need it for algae. I just saw one and liked it so I was curious. The ferts and a few otos should take care of that. Thanks again.


----------



## andyg

Although that site has a good general description, it has some minor errors.
I find this one to be more accurate. www.thekrib.com/Fish/Algae-Eaters/

When they are young, the black stripe in the tail is very faint and may not be readily visible. As Oqsy stated the fish at the lfs are often stressed and may not show all of their coloring. 
The only sure way that I found with mine was the single pair of barbels in the true SAE vs two pairs for the false and flying fox.
Andy


----------



## Georgiadawgger

I had a rubber lipped (or bulldog) pleco a while back..it was great at rasping at green spot algae!! I mean it did a great job!! Just don't get two...as they get older they'll hate each other (unless you can sex them?)


----------



## VITARTE

Georgiadawgger said:


> I had a rubber lipped (or bulldog) pleco a while back..it was great at rasping at green spot algae!! I mean it did a great job!!...


That's the reason I bought one last week. Read about it somewhere in the forum. So far mine spends most of his time in hiding. I guess he's still geting adjusted to his new enviroment.


----------



## shalu

they are great unless you have acrylic tank. I think they eat algae/vegi only. I believe mine was starved to death after my tank ran out of algae, kind of glad though, because it scratched my plexiglass really bad.


----------



## Fishytales12345

Georgiadawgger said:


> I had a rubber lipped (or bulldog) pleco a while back..it was great at rasping at green spot algae!! I mean it did a great job!! Just don't get two...as they get older they'll hate each other (unless you can sex them?)


I am considering two of them. Preferably one male and one female. But most mail order sources don't let you choose the sex, and there is no LFS in this area worth a darn. 

Has anyone experiences with two of the same sex?


----------



## esteroali

*Rubber Lip*

I have one of these in my 20G Semi NPT, set up almost a year. I see a tail wiggle from a rock pile every day or so so I am pretty sure it lives and ther are no bad smells from the tank. I have NEVER seen it swimming around. I have driftwood in the tank and it is clean. I was thinking of giving it away but out of sight out mind.......sometimes I even forget I have it.


----------



## armyoffoo

Fishytales12345 said:


> I am considering two of them. Preferably one male and one female. But most mail order sources don't let you choose the sex, and there is no LFS in this area worth a darn.
> 
> Has anyone experiences with two of the same sex?


They are territorial towards each other and anything resembling an algae eater. I had three in my 80 with a hillstream loach and they chased each other away from their perspective territories as well as chasing away the loach. If you have plenty of hiding spots and a bigger tank they'll be OK. I wouldn't recommend 2 in anything less than a 50 unless it was well planted or they'd probably spend more time chasing each other than eating.


----------



## fishloverkapil

Hey,

Rubber Lip Plecos are quite easy to handle, they are non-violent species and keep it to themselves most of the time. 

Just provide the following requirements:

Care Level: Medium

Size: 7 inches

Diet: Algae

Tank Size: <25 gallons

Tank Type: Freshwater Tank

Water pH: 6.7- 8.0

Temperature: 72°F to 80°F

To learn more about this amazing fish, check out this resource.


----------



## fishloverkapil

Hi,

I'm not sure if you still have a rubber lip pleco, but this guide will help you.

Regards


----------

